# revifar



## Cecilio

Tinc un dubte: ¿el verb "revifar" s'utilitza com a intransitiu? per exemple: "el xiquet revifa". Segons el diccionari (GDLC), l'única forma possible seria com a verb pronominal, "El xiquet es revifa", o en un ús transitiu, p.e. "El got de brou m'ha revifat". Tanmateix, trobe molts exemples al google d'aquest verb usat com a intransitiu. Per exemple, es parla d'un incendi que "revifa".

Com ho veieu?


----------



## betulina

A mi em sona estrany com a intransitiu, crec que diria que un incendi "es revifa", però no n'estic gens segura... Algú té el diccionari d'ús dels verbs que no es troba enlloc?


----------



## Mei

Jo tinc aquest diccionari... de tota la vida! 

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, el diccionari de Mei és el que utilitze jo habitualment, tant en paper com a Internet. Sembla que en aquest cas el que ens diu és que frases com "el foc revifa" serien no-estàndar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

El diccionari d'ús dels verbs catalans, de Jordi Ginebra i Anna Montserrat, diu de revifar (i ho copio literalment): 

1. *revifar* (algú o una cosa) Fer adquirir nou vigor. _El vent revifa el foc. El Marc estava abatut i cansat, però aquest sopar l'ha revifat._

2. *revifar* o *revifar-se* Adquirir nou vigor. Amb aquestes declaracions els odis apagats es revifaran (o bé revifaran). Em revifo amb aquestes carícies que em fas. Vigileu que el foc s'ha revifat (o bé ha revifat).

Espero que a tots us estigui provant el segon dia de l'any.

Salutacions des de la falda de Montjuïc amb una pluja que ho banya tot...


----------



## Cecilio

Moltes gràcies per la informació, Tradu. Crec que ara està molt més clara la qüestió.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Moltes gràcies per la informació, Tradu. Crec que ara està molt més clara la qüestió.


 
More than welcome, dear Valencian! I és que aquest diccionari és de gran ajut: jo el faig anar constantment i tinc sort de tenir-lo, perquè ja està descatalogat .


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

A mi el diccionari que em va força be és: "Els Verbs Catalans Conjugats" d'en J.B. Xuriguera,  (Ed. Claret) que va aparèixer cap al 1987.

Es petit, econòmic i molt fàcil d'utilitzar. Es coneix  popularment com el "Xuri"


----------



## Keiria

dafne.ne said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> A mi el diccionari que em va força be és: "Els Verbs Catalans Conjugats" d'en J.B. Xuriguera, (Ed. Claret) que va aparèixer cap al 1987.
> 
> Es petit, econòmic i molt fàcil d'utilitzar. Es coneix popularment com el "Xuri"


 
Però aquest diccionari no explica l'ús dels verbs! TPS, no en coneixeràs una versió on-line?


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola Keiria,

No,  no crec pas que hi hagi una versió on-line doncs és tracte d'un llibre molt limitat. Però a mi m'agrada força perquè és molt àgil, per descomptat que ni ha de molts millors però quan només necessites saber com és conjuga o simplement tens un dubte en algun dels temps,  és perfecte.


----------

